# Charles Mill + Pleasant Hill Saugeyes



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Heading to Charles Mill and Pleasant Hill Spillways for some Saugeye in the A.M.. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I won't try to "persuade" you into not going, but check the flow chart in the link below. Apparently they (Corps) can't decide whether to let out water or hold it back. Not sure what that fluctuation will do to the fish stacked in there? Typically it's good when the level is at a constant 2.0' +/-. Good luck.

Tim

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03133500


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I had read in another postthat the shut her off for a while to clean up the spillway. I guess they were "pulsing" the water flow after that...


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

i went on sunday, to ph. if i were you i would wait a week or too. it was all messed up.


----------

